# Wolf Rim Shield vs C5



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Has anybody had a side by side comparison on the above ?

I have used C5 in the past and found it very good for 7-8 months before the performance drops off and needs topping up , trouble is that i order the 30ml as i do inside and out on my 18 inch wheels and its £50 a pop.

Now how will Rim Shield hold up in comparison as its £22 for 150ml so even if i have to apply it 5 times in comparison to C5 its still half the price.

Any thoughts ?

Cheers


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I do have rim shield on mine and there is still protection after 5 months ...


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

I have Rim Shield too. 12,000 miles and its still beading. Plus, you can top it up with Reparation Nano QD.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it depends what sort of protection you want from it. For me it would be Which one withstands the burning brake dust best as thats what causes pitting and damage.


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

I applied rim shield to my wheels nearly a year ago and since then I've only washed them with nano bathe. I've had the wheels off to clean them and re apply rim shield today and there was still decent protection there :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I can get brake dust off mine just using normal shampoo and wheel woolies and I will be using rim shield again


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Does Rim Shield add any kind of gloss?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Keir said:


> Does Rim Shield add any kind of gloss?


Yes sir, it does add some nice gloss :thumb:


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks that's exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Jessie can you layer rim shield (like body wrap) so as to ensure perfect coverage and build protection?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Gave a very glassy effect on these Mini wheels once they had been treated. :thumb:
































































Certainly added some extra gloss to these Polo wheels. 





































I used it here too!


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I know nothing if the rim shield but after the pics above may start looking into it.

I've used C5 and since application in mid October has required nothing more than standard shampoo dilution to bring them back


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Paddy_R said:


> Jessie can you layer rim shield (like body wrap) so as to ensure perfect coverage and build protection?


Sure thing mate! Also Clean & Coat nano wheel cleaner will keep the topped up!



amiller said:


> Gave a very glassy effect on these Mini wheels once they had been treated. :thumb:


Nice one Andrew, thanks for the pics!!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I used about 20ml of rim shield for set of 18s so with 150ml You can do few nice sets of alloys


----------



## Gaz225R (Mar 6, 2012)

Might give this wolf rim shield a go


----------



## luca (Mar 3, 2012)

@ wolf's: for polished alloy wheels are there troubles for rim shield use?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Another Wolf's user here... usually 2 coats...last well and makes the wheel far easier to clean...

:thumb:


----------



## Kai Herb (Aug 8, 2007)

Cheers all for the responses 

Even if its 90% as good as C5 then in my eyes the savings more than make up for it .

Many thanks


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

luca said:


> @ wolf's: for polished alloy wheels are there troubles for rim shield use?


Nope not at all!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok I've now ordered some and was wondering if this can be used on stainless steel exhaust tips/back box as well? 

Looking forward to using it, just need to swap the wheels of the car for a day or two.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Paddy_R said:


> Ok I've now ordered some and was wondering if this can be used on stainless steel exhaust tips/back box as well?
> 
> Looking forward to using it, just need to swap the wheels of the car for a day or two.


Thanks for the support mate! Yeah you can use it on stainless steel, too!


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Thanks for the support mate! Yeah you can use it on stainless steel, too!


No problems (actually ordered some for my mate too though he doesn't know it yet). I like deironiser and have seal + shine and body wrap sitting (in mybedroom so it doesn't get too cold) waiting to go on my motorbike and my mums silver corsa.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

What's the best thing to apply it with?

I'm going to protect the summer wheels for both cars before I put them back on in a few weeks and was just going to use a standard sponge applicator but I see AMiller is using cotton wool pads in his post.

Is that a better idea?


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

I assume difference in body wrap and rim shield is the burn off temprature?


----------



## Niall (Nov 22, 2009)

Stevoraith said:


> What's the best thing to apply it with?
> 
> I'm going to protect the summer wheels for both cars before I put them back on in a few weeks and was just going to use a standard sponge applicator but I see AMiller is using cotton wool pads in his post.
> 
> Is that a better idea?


I've never really got on using cottons pads so tried cutting a small piece off a microfibre cloth (like in Jessie's bodywrap application video), for me this works much better.

Having used both C5 & Rim Shield I find the results very similar, both make the wheels much easier to clean, C5 maybe beads better but Rim Shield is easier to use and better value - especially when I had 2 full sets of these to do! (Excuse quality of iPhone pics)


----------

